# EVERYONE READ MY LIFE STORY, actullay funny.



## CueTrott (Jul 14, 2010)

i fucking hate my life I'm almost 20 and haven't been able to score a better job than a fucking cook at a local fast food joint. What makes it worse is that I live in a small town so business is pretty limited, and where I work is the only place that'll hire. I'd get the hell out of this town if I could actually drive too, but I've failed every damn test I've ever taken. I'm socially awkward, even my only other co-worker fucking hates my guts. I have repressed lust for one of my best friends too; she's athletic, smart and a gorgeous southern bell. I love her. You know what it's like; I've been friend zoned real hard. She's my only real friend, besides this one kid, who I'm pretty sure is only hanging around me because he is mentally challenged. I guess he's the only one that can tolerate me. And what makes this all fucking worse is that I live in a fucking pineapple under the sea.


PS. Did not know where to post this and i thought it would fit good here


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hahaha! funny shit! +rep for makin me spray bong water everywhere


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pass that driving test, take that chick out on a date and get your bff some earmuffs and mittens so he doesn't hurt himself!


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont know if you read the last line but it says i live in a pinaple under the sea...
this was a joke but really only works for people that know the show "sponge bob square pants" << Google that shit.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jul 16, 2010)

My advice; save your money from the cook job. I mean really save even if it is a few dollars a week. When you have enough get some cfls and start growing. Get a hps a bit later when you have saved some more. Then when you have the hang of it all, smoke that shit and grow some more, till your growing enough, then sell the shit and save some more money. 

The problem you are having is esentially the one the gov want's you to have. That is to be a slave to the money matrix. If you start saving and stop spending allong with smokeing good shit, your life will start turning around. Also do not fuck up your friendship with the chick by trying to f$#@ her. She is your friend, keep it that way, at least till you did the above and got some more cash. You will feel better about yourself and you wont get so down about your job as you would know that it is not your real job. Your real job is that of a weed farmer. comprende?


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Jul 16, 2010)

hey cuetrott, i think your girl could use her space helmet as a wicked smokin device! course all your neighbors will have to go to her dome just to be able to light one up haha


----------



## rucca (Jul 16, 2010)

lol +rep


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 16, 2010)

you should leave that pineapple and find some nice coral.


----------



## stoneruk (Jul 16, 2010)

TheDude0007 said:


> My advice; save your money from the cook job. I mean really save even if it is a few dollars a week. When you have enough get some cfls and start growing. Get a hps a bit later when you have saved some more. Then when you have the hang of it all, smoke that shit and grow some more, till your growing enough, then sell the shit and save some more money.
> 
> The problem you are having is esentially the one the gov want's you to have. That is to be a slave to the money matrix. If you start saving and stop spending allong with smokeing good shit, your life will start turning around. Also do not fuck up your friendship with the chick by trying to f$#@ her. She is your friend, keep it that way, at least till you did the above and got some more cash. You will feel better about yourself and you wont get so down about your job as you would know that it is not your real job. Your real job is that of a weed farmer. comprende?


You want spongebob to grow weed?!


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jul 16, 2010)

stoneruk said:


> You want spongebob to grow weed?!


He just uses the story to hide the fact that this is his true self and this is a real story about him. Spongebob is his mask. pshycology is a funny thing, mix it with weed and you go awsome places.


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 16, 2010)

Lmfao, just hotbox sandys dome...


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 16, 2010)

CueTrott said:


> Lmfao, just hotbox sandys dome...


 lol get 30 mothafuckas and lets do it like Flaka


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jul 20, 2010)

Personally, I think only children and geeks watch spongebob whatsitspants.


----------

